

Tell HN: Space Coast/Melbourne(FL) HN meetup tomorrow - Killah911

If you're in the Space Coast area, please join us in rocking the boat and getting some startup culture going here.  Lots of tech schools &#38; more engineers per capita than SV (as claimed be some locals), we gotta get some grassroots innovations going!  Check us out at www.CodersHackersFounders.com/MeetUp 
We're few but we'v got heart!
======
Killah911
In Retrospect, I should've probably said "Friday March 9th" rather than
"tomorrow"

